# Redfish, Redfish, Redfish



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Good report. Reds can be frustrating sometimes.......ICM


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

The last 2-3 weeks have been as good a drum bite as I can remember, w/ the only "negative" being most are overslot. ......and I was able to blacken some fillets last night w/o burning down the house or getting yelled at by the wife.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Pole Position said:


> The last 2-3 weeks have been as good a drum bite as I can remember, w/ the only "negative" being most are overslot. ......and I was able to blacken some fillets last night w/o burning down the house or getting yelled at by the wife.


Yeah its been great lately. I just hope this hurricane doesn't mess everything up...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Griffinz33 said:


> Yeah its been great lately. I just hope this hurricane doesn't mess everything up...


Mother Nature doesn’t work around humans. We have to adapt just like everything else. 
After hurricane Harvey fishing was better than it had been in many years.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Mother Nature doesn’t work around humans. We have to adapt just like everything else.
> After hurricane Harvey fishing was better than it had been in many years.


Florence did the opposite here in NC. Fishing was terrible for a while but its almost back to what it was before the hurricane.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Hope Jim stay away.......ICM


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Caught this 25" on a top dog midday on Monday. Overcast and windy but it came completely out of the water and T-boned it. It looks a lot smaller in the picture.


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Did pretty well on the fly yesterday. Caught 4 reds and 1 flatty on the fly. All sightfished and like 15-19 inchers (all small sadly)


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

You still had a good day. A 19-inch red will out-pull most any freshwater bass of any size, IMHO.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Griffinz33 said:


> Did pretty well on the fly yesterday. Caught 4 reds and 1 flatty on the fly. All sightfished and like 15-19 inchers (all small sadly)


That's much better than I did. 1 bump was it, not even a hook up........ICM


----------



## Griffinz33 (May 8, 2018)

Have been doing great on the reds lately. Have been fishing one school and been catching them on everything I have thrown and caught 4 there today. Found a motherland of trout today in the very back of a creek as well but only was able to get one to eat. Also found one of the most massive group of a wintertime school of redfish/trout yesterday: hundreds of trout and hundreds of reds with quite a few trout that would be citations and a lot of slot reds (the most slot reds I have seen inshore all winter).


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Griffinz33 said:


> Have been doing great on the reds lately. Have been fishing one school and been catching them on everything I have thrown and caught 4 there today. Found a motherland of trout today in the very back of a creek as well but only was able to get one to eat. Also found one of the most massive group of a wintertime school of redfish/trout yesterday: hundreds of trout and hundreds of reds with quite a few trout that would be citations and a lot of slot reds (the most slot reds I have seen inshore all winter).






















Slow down. Griffin may have to change your name to "Loose Lips".....ICM


----------



## hgyt65 (May 18, 2020)

I agree


----------

